
The Next Big Blue-Collar Job Is Coding - rbanffy
https://www.wired.com/2017/02/programming-is-the-new-blue-collar-job/amp
======
skilled
Non-AMP link: [https://www.wired.com/2017/02/programming-is-the-new-blue-
co...](https://www.wired.com/2017/02/programming-is-the-new-blue-collar-job/)

